# ( محلات حلاقة عصرية جدا جدا)



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اقدم لكم اخواني الاعزاء بعض الصور لتصاميم داخلي في محلات الحلاقة
بس محلات اية الواحد عايز يبقى يحلق لحتى يكمل شعر حواجبه :10: :10: 
المهم شوفوا الصور ولا تحرمونا ردودكم .......................................:7: 





























































والبقية تاتي (سلسة الحلاقة للجميع) :7: :7: :56:​


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا حسيت انى عايز احلق


----------



## الصبا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اهم حاجه عجبتنى اوى نظام الاضاءه فعلا روعه جدااااااااااااا
واعتقد انه مش فقط محلات حلاقه ده كمان ملحق به معرض وكافيتريا
فهو اقرب من مركز ترفيهى وحلاق فى نفس الوقت 
بس فعلا جميل جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا استاذ طارق والصبا بس سؤال؟
انا مش عارف اذا كان نسائي او رجالي ياترى رأيكم اية؟

صراحة التصميم الاخير عاجبنا اكثر والا معاكم رأي اخر؟


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (5 سبتمبر 2007)

يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ :10: 

وين الناس هم بطلوا يحلقوا والا اية:d 

وين الردود يا اصحاب الشعر (طبعا الصلعان للي عايز بس) ههههههههـ

منتظرين تنورونا بردودكم 


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## benjamin (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل و راقي....مشكور


----------



## کریکار المعمار (5 سبتمبر 2007)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.... thanks


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الاعزاء الافاضل للمرورك الكريم


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## نهاد (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*فعلا هيك دلع كتير للحلاقين 
يسلمو بشمهندس على المشاركة*


----------



## babysmile154 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جدا جدا واكتر واحد عاجبنى الى مرايته دواير ومعلقه من السقف


----------



## vrayman (5 سبتمبر 2007)

نفسى احلق عند واحد عندهم


----------



## معماري رومنسي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية
حلاقين القرن 21


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 سبتمبر 2007)

ياترى راح يجي يوم نحلق في مكان زي كذا يالا همتكم يامهندسين

عشان تصمموا حاجة حلوة زي كذا


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمد اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## ragabgogo (18 سبتمبر 2007)

يا سلام علي محلات الحلاقة اللي تفتح النفس دي 
مشكووووووور اخي معماري علي هذه المحلات الرائعة


----------



## first-arch (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور اخي معماري علي هذه المحلات الرائعة


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (18 سبتمبر 2007)

والله رووووعة عالآخر 
بس انتم عارفين أنا لو هناك مش هحلق تعرووواه ليه ..؟
بقعد طوووووووووال الوقت اتفرج عالحلالالاوه هذه كلها ..


سلالالالالالالام


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (22 سبتمبر 2007)

محلات كهذه ازعل كثير لما افكر انها راح تكون مليانة شعر بعد الحلاقة

هههههههههههههه صح والا لا؟؟؟


----------



## ابو محمود (1 يونيو 2009)

فين الصور انا مش شايف حاجه
مين الى طفى النور
انا بقيت اعمى ولا ايه


----------



## المهندسه نور (3 يونيو 2009)

فعلا الصور مش ظاهره ياريت تعيد وضعها مره اخرى 
تحياتى لك


----------



## معاذ المسرعي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الصور لا تحتاج الي تعليق بس في انتظارالمزيد يا باشمهندس


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hatem fashion (12 مارس 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## aboadhm2010 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*يعطيك العافيه*

مشكور


----------



## ala31799 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ماتطلع الصور عندى ليه مع الشكر


----------



## حبيب عارف (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الصور غير موجوده


----------

